

Profile of Thorsten Heins, new RIM CEO - jarek
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/heins-eager-to-prove-hes-up-to-the-task-at-rim/article2310969/

======
Maven911
I think you can expect a stock increase in the markets tommorow, if ur a day
trader this is good news

~~~
garyrichardson
Ironic comment?

If you're a day trader, never trust the Canadian press when reading about RIM.

